# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يرفع من وتيرة تحضيراته لاستقبال العراق وديا

## الحصن نيوز

رفع المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم من وتيرة تحضيراته المتواصلة لاستقبال المنتخب العراقي وديا الخميس على استاد الملك عبد الله في القويسمة في الساعة 8 مساء .

المنتخب الأردني أقام عدد من الحصص التدريبة المكثفة خلال الأيام الماضية وذلك بعد توقف بطولة دوري المناصير الأردني للمحترفين استعدادا للظهور في بطولة غرب آسيا التي تستضيفها عمان في 24 من الشهر الحالي عندما يلتقي المنتخب السوري في أولى مبارياته في البطولة .

ويقيم منتخبنا هذه المباراة استعدادا لبطولتي غرب آسيا وكأس آسيا التي ستقام في شهر يناير بقطر حيث أعلن الاحاد الأردني لكرة القدم أن المنتخب سيخوض مباراة ودية أخرى الأحد المقبل أمام المنتخب البحريني كاامتحان أخير للظهور في غرب آسيا.

ويذكر أن كلا المنتخبين العراقي والبحريني يشاركا في بطولة غرب أسيا حيث أوقعت القرعة منتخب البحرين الى جانب منتخبات ايران وعمان ضمن المجموعة الأولى فيما أوقعت القرعة منتخب العراق الى جانب منتخبات فلسطين واليمن في المجموعة الثالثة وجاء منتخبنا الوطني في المجموعة الثانية مع منتخبي سوريا والكويت.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

